# Since Last Visit



## Vocenoctum (Jun 30, 2008)

On most sites, and on Old Enworld, when I'd come to the site it'd show the threads that had posts since my last visit. Now, NewENworld displays all the threads, only marking as read the threads I've actually read.

How do I get it to the older style?

Thanks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2008)

OENW had a link called Since Last Visit, or something to that effect, that did what you describe.

NENW has Today's Posts. It seems to me basically the same thing.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 1, 2008)

Jdvn1 said:


> OENW had a link called Since Last Visit, or something to that effect, that did what you describe.
> 
> NENW has Today's Posts. It seems to me basically the same thing.



Note that this requires access to the Search function.

You can always click Mark Forums Read right before leaving, though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Darkness said:


> Note that this requires access to the Search function.
> 
> You can always click Mark Forums Read right before leaving, though.



Does that mean I get a commission for the sale if Vocenoctum buys a community supporter account as a result of this thread?


----------



## Vocenoctum (Jul 1, 2008)

"Today's" post is okay, but if I leave for a few days it won't help.

Thanks though.

I'd become a member, but each time I think of it, something happens to turn me off.


----------



## Elodan (Jul 1, 2008)

Does this mean the posts are no longer marked unread after 45 minutes; that I have control over which ones are marked read?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

Elodan said:


> Does this mean the posts are no longer marked unread after 45 minutes; that I have control over which ones are marked read?



On the older version of vbulletin posts read was tracked by cookie only. This wasn't very effective - indeed close to useless.  The new boards now use the database to track read posts, but note that posts are marked as read after 1 month regardless.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Jul 1, 2008)

Is there any way to set the month to something else for a user?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 1, 2008)

No.


----------

